# Oh, the moans and groans.



## Anthony8858

Does your dog moan and groan as it stretches, or gets comfy?

Kira could be laying on the floor, and just before closing her eyes, she would stretch and let out a loud, long groan. Then take a deep breath and go to sleep. I find this absolutely hysterical. LOL

If I come over to her, and start to massage her, she moans and groans even louder.
The more I massage, the louder she moans. LOL. If I massage her shoulders, forget it. It's massage nirvana!! She sounds like a roaring lion!!

She can be heard 2 rooms away.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Glory is a moaner/groaner while Bretta is NOT!


----------



## JanaeUlva

Yep! Minka groans especially at night when she lays down. She makes noise when she yawns and when she stretches. It is funny


----------



## Courtney

mine is...last night he was getting comfy on his bed & he let out this loud long groan like "this is perfect"...my husband I started laughing around 1am. lol


----------



## PaddyD

Abby is a groaner and a moaner. She moans on the way down and groans when she is settled.


----------



## _Crystal_

Crystal sometimes moans, while Nour does not.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Wolfie is a moaner and groaner. It's funny if there is an argument going on near him and he lets out this huge groan as if we are boring him. LOL!


----------



## Rua

Juno is a definate moan and groaner. Ever since we brought her home at 8 weeks, she would grumble and groan whenever we picked her up. She sounds like an old man when she does it. She grumbles when she really gets into chewing on something or when she's flopping down and getting comfortable too. 

And she snores when she sleeps.


----------



## Angelina03

Oh, I love that. Rocco moans and groans too, usually when he is getting comfy, while stretching and when he first wakes up and is soooo happy to see me. It is so cute.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn

Callie is a moaner too. I just assumed that's what it meant when people said GSD's were very vocal. She makes noises all the time. My mixed boy makes this crazy sound when he yawns sometimes...kinda goes rob rob robbbbbbbbb. LOL Cracks me up.


----------



## katdog5911

Stella is a moaner groaner too. And she'll throw in some whining just for fun.


----------



## JPF

Enzo is definitely a moaner and groaner. a very emotional dog. in fact the breeders nickname for him was "groaner".


----------



## RMF

Deezul does it too. Sounds like a cow mooing.


----------



## mssandslinger

sits stands yawns sleeps happy sad mad depressed my dog has a groan for everyone, and i love it


----------



## Scarlettsmom

Scarlett is a grumbler. We know when she has settled in for the night by how loud, and long her grumbles are. In the morning, she is very vocal. She has SO much to tell us! It's a cross between whining and very high pitched squeaky barking. It's actually funny. If you talk to her, she talks back to you. I carry on entire conversations with her while I make coffee!  

It took her quite a while to be comfortable grumbling around us and talking. After three years with us, she's pretty comfy.


----------



## PixieRN

Enzo moans and groans all the time! He has a really pathetic (and super cute) I give up groan when he doesn't get to wake up as early as he likes


----------



## doggiedad

moans and groans and loves a massage.
when i give my GF a massage Loki jumps 
on the bed and lays down next to her
and starts moaning, throat noise, high pitched
noise, yappy/bark. it's funny. i reach over and pet/massage
him and he stops making noise but my GF starts making the
same noise he makes when i stop massaging her to massage him.


----------



## GSDGunner

Gunner's not a groaner, he's more of a rockets red glare kinda guy, if ya know what I mean!


----------



## Jjgibbs

Gibbs is definitely very vocal.  We absolutely love it. We know when hes about to fall asleep, when he wakes up, when he's playing...different groan for different activities...loves the massages and belly rubs. Super cute...not to mention a snorer like other posts I have seen...as of late he has even taking up farting in his sleep lol...hysterical but we love him.


----------



## Stosh

Stosh is not only a moaner and groaner but a grumbler too- he clearly expresses his displeasure and complaints as well as his comfort and pure joy


----------



## Chevy9211

My puppy chevy does the same thing lol, I find it every funny I can't stop laughing at some point.


----------

